# U.S seed purchacing... honestly now.



## heavyfreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Has any one in the states purchased seeds and actually grown without an atf vist? i'm growing some bull shit regs but would rather grow something other then philly filler.

I hear dr cronic is good but like everything it' all mix opinions.

Thanks in advance.
heavy


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 6, 2006)

ok.. so i didn't see the seed bank section.. ignore this post..

*******.


----------



## BAMMER (May 2, 2006)

i dont think your growing bammer.. according to my research, mech is only mech untill a male fertilizes the female... whe male is not present it is known as sensimilla... therefor it is chronic as long as you keep it out of the presence of a male.

anyone feel free to correct me.


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2006)

Bammer...A lot of your thinking is "right on track". Though 'bag seed" is considered inferior to "designer/name brand" seeds, with proper care and a li'l luck, you can grow better than average weed from them. Much is dependant on the proper care, growing conditions, harvesting, drying and cureing.


----------



## heavyfreak (May 2, 2006)

This is good to know, I mean the seeds I was refering to are not too bad, While they don't have a pungent smell like you would expect to find with high quality, but they look purdy. 

I already ordered seeds so, maybe my arjans haze #2 will be better!!


----------



## Weeddog (May 2, 2006)

More than likely, your bagseed will not even start to compare with your haze.  You'll be glad you ordered high quality seed, trust me...


----------



## heavyfreak (May 3, 2006)

I agree, while the regs was just a beta anyone. If I was going to kill something I'd rather it be the regs!
as soon as I get some sprouts I'll start another grow journal!


----------



## toddypotseed (May 5, 2006)

well since i have a bit of experience with growing bag seed my present plants are the offspring of offspring a few times from good bagseed.  I followed the 3 toke test (3 tokes for the buzz to kick in ).  Now that bag seed ranged from Good high grade and also the pollen from a few  male flowers  i found occasionaly from the hi's  ( i know that flirting with hermies is a gamble, but i have a strain i'm working with only hermies on the bottom 1/4 of the plant so it is was worth it and it only hermies during the last 2 1/2 weeks to ok brick bud that you can tell there is potential, also with its  share of real good mids .  Unfortantly i have no experience with name brand( unless the hi's were)all  i know from is  having people  try my strains and getting their response then saying that it is HG( these are people that i can totaly trust) and they have all said to keep up the good work.  Look all i'm trying to say is if you enjoyed the smoke from that bag you had bought more than likely you'll enjoy the result from you growing it for it will be just as good if not better providing it was grown with TLC.  Just in a nut shell the plants range in from to sweet and fruity  to freshly laid asphalt with sugar thrown on it in the smell factor.  they are definitly indicas and  sativas with some inbetweens.


----------



## heavyfreak (May 8, 2006)

word. I totally agree, the bag I pulled it from was defenlty good sativa for the price. While the plants arn't looking to bad. As long as it doesn't smoke like asphalt cover with sugar I'll be great! 

thanks.


----------



## Northern1337s (May 9, 2006)

where did you buy seeds from?


----------



## Zarnon (May 14, 2006)

RE: Good seeds

It's just the breeding dudes. I mean, if you get the good seeds from an est breeder like Dutch Passion or Serious Seeds you are going to get some uniformly awesome genetics.

Everything else you do is just to recreate the right environment for the plant to do its thing.

Also realize that if you take bagseed there is a chance this is from a hermed plant and hermed seed is not good (you are selecting out for those phenotypes which potentially herm  ... argh!).


----------



## heavyfreak (May 14, 2006)

I got mine from gipsy Nirvana! 

<--in the states


----------

